
Wine 5.10 Release - caution
https://www.winehq.org/announce/5.10
======
_eht
Is there anyone out there who can just let your voice be heard if you use Wine
and it has been a frustration free experience?

Do you use it for serious applications, or mostly just curious if you can
manage an iTunes install?

What have you failed to install? What have you succeeded to install, even
partially?

~~~
jasona99
I ran some electric circuit simulation/PCB design software through Wine for a
series of courses that actually worked very well. I think the only
installation hurdle was installing the Jet database engine (wasn't included
with the install). Real-time simulations were a bit slower than they should
have been on my machine (no less than some lower end machines I saw, though).
Otherwise, it was on par performance and behavior-wise. That has been my most
serious use of it, and I found it to be pretty frustration free.

On the flip side, there was an oscilloscope/fgen software interface that did
not work at all thanks to some horrible drivers, but it didn't work on 50% of
Windows machines either, so I didn't mind too much. There were alternatives in
that case.

~~~
qplex
Indeed configuring Wine to run something can involve a lot from installing
different depedencies to .dll overrides. Different configs for different
applications are also a bit painful.

But other than this, Wine is great.

------
_eht
[https://bugs.winehq.org/show_bug.cgi?id=7102](https://bugs.winehq.org/show_bug.cgi?id=7102)

Really glad to see Microsoft Word 6.0 bug reports from 2007 finally get
closed!

------
pantalaimon
I really don't understand why they are writing their own WineD3D Vulkan
backend instead of adopting DXVK.

~~~
garaetjjte
[https://www.winehq.org/pipermail/wine-
devel/2019-January/138...](https://www.winehq.org/pipermail/wine-
devel/2019-January/138023.html)

Apparently they rejected it after maintainer didn't reply to their mail and
invitation.

------
jpmoral
I use it for YNAB4. Works perfectly.

